# Fun Dog Show Teston Country Park Kent



## Fun Dog Show

We are holding a Fun Dog Show in our Country Park in Teston on 26th June. After the success of the show in June 2010 we are now making this an annual event. There will be a display ring, a novelty class ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to "Have a Go" at Heelwork to Music and "Have a Go" at Agility. All around the field will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. We have booked a Hog Roast and plenty of treats. This coming year we have also chosen to have some craft stalls along with the dog friendly stalls.
The displays and classes start at 11 noon. The charge for entering a class will be £1.00. There is a £1.70 car parking charge for the whole day, but there will be no extra charge to enter the showground.
There will now be a chance to camp over at our Country Park the night before the show. The charge for this will be £5.00 and all places will have to be pre booked and paid for before the day. If anyone is interested in the camping please email me [email protected]


----------



## kirstyS

When is it? I'll put it in my diary - sounds fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Nina_82

When will it be? How would a small dog rescue go about applying for a stall there please?


----------



## babycham2002

Great show last year I will be back again this year




Im glad you made the car parking charge clear, may be worth putting up signs in the extra fields that are used for parking because I got a ticket last year as was marshalled into my parking space, didnt see any signs about paying for parking so just presumed it was free


----------



## Fun Dog Show

kirstyS said:


> When is it? I'll put it in my diary - sounds fun! :thumbup:


Ooops sorry did I really miss out the date. Have added it now. 26th June. Hope you enjoy the day. Any ideas or suggestions welcome, I'm still working on it.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

babycham2002 said:


> Great show last year I will be back again this year
> 
> Im glad you made the car parking charge clear, may be worth putting up signs in the extra fields that are used for parking because I got a ticket last year as was marshalled into my parking space, didnt see any signs about paying for parking so just presumed it was free


I'm sorry you never saw the signs, I will make sure they are clearer this year.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Nina_82 said:


> When will it be? How would a small dog rescue go about applying for a stall there please?


You just have, email me at [email protected] and I'll give you all the details and will book you in. Thanks for your interest


----------



## Fun Dog Show

kirstyS said:


> When is it? I'll put it in my diary - sounds fun! :thumbup:


Sorry I forgot the most important bit the date. Have amended the post now. The Dog Show is 26th June. Once the poster and schedule is printed I will post them on this website.


----------



## Nina_82

Fun Dog Show said:


> You just have, email me at [email protected] and I'll give you all the details and will book you in. Thanks for your interest


Thank you very much, I will pass on your email to the lady who runs the rescue I volunteer at. (We Help Any Dog)


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Can you also the details and preferably the schuedule to [email protected] and i will add to my facebook group kent and sussex companion dog shows and dog related events.

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Fun Dog Show said:


> We are holding a Fun Dog Show in our Country Park in Teston on 26th June. After the success of the show in June 2010 we are now making this an annual event. There will be a display ring, a novelty class ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to Have a Go at Heelwork to Music and Have a Go at Agility. All around the field will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. This coming year we have also chosen to have some craft stalls along with the dog friendly stalls.
> The displays and classes start at 11 noon. The charge for entering a class will be £1.00. There is a £1.70 car parking charge for the whole day, but there will be no extra charge to enter the showground.


Does the charge also apply to disabled people with Blue Badges/and or cars that are exempt from road tax for disability reasons? How close is the Disabled parking to the ring as my disabled likes to do the driving for dog shows? Do you get any free classes i.e one free class as long as your paying for at least two more as i know some shows i,ve been to in the past have done this when you had to pay to park. Are there any caravan parks near by that taken late entry 10-11pm night before day of show as i live in hastings and work till 9.15pm. (Only suggestions,sorry for all the questions),


----------



## Fun Dog Show

That sounds good to me, thank you. I haven't finished organising all the events and times as yet but once I have will get the schedule and posters printed and let you have them. Thank you again.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

First of all let me appologise because I am new to these "threads" and hope I am replying correctly to Smokey Rabbit. The parking charge does not apply to disabled car users. The disabled bays do get used up, and I do try and keep a few extra places free at shows, If you confirm with me you are attending the show(nearer the time) I will sort a parking bay for you close to the ring, but it has to be in the car park NOT on the green. If you look at the KCC website, you will see the car park is right next to the green. I wont be doing any free classes because of the car parking charge. There is no charge to get into the show and I think the charges I am applying are minimal. You are asking about camping and this is something I am in the process of talking to my bosses about. We may have limited pre booked camping at Teston for the Saturday evening, but I need to get back to you on this, when or if I get permission.
I hope that is of use to you and you enjoy the show.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Hello,
You asked about camping and I have been given permission to allow campers on the Teston site for the Saturday evening before the dog show. I will need to make this pre booking only, and I think a charge of £5.00 is reasonable. So that is something more for you to think about. I will change the advert to include camping, and provide my email address so that people can book in. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lucylewis0

We will be there, it was a a lovely show last year 

One thing I would say is maybe you could have two showing rings.
As I heard a few comments round the ring last year that it would be better if they had seperate pedigree classes? 

You would certainly attract more people if you do.
Maybe have it as a KC companion show rather than fun dog show

Still have the fun classes of course in the novelty ring (they are always popular) but have a 2nd ring for pedigree classes
av puppy
av junior
av non sporting
av sporting
Followed by
Best in show
Res best in show
Best puppy in show

And end the Novelty ring with
Best novelty in show
res novelty in show


Holding best in show at the end encourages people to stay till the end of the day :thumbsup:


----------



## Fun Dog Show

That's an interesting point you have made. We did think of a Companionship Show to begin with, but have started with Novelty because that was more manageable. We are hoping the Show will grow in time and now you have asked we will look into this more. One thing we will definately change is add a Best in Show to the Novelty Classes. Thanks for you comments.


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Fun Dog Show said:


> First of all let me appologise because I am new to these "threads" and hope I am replying correctly to Smokey Rabbit. The parking charge does not apply to disabled car users. The disabled bays do get used up, and I do try and keep a few extra places free at shows, If you confirm with me you are attending the show(nearer the time) I will sort a parking bay for you close to the ring, but it has to be in the car park NOT on the green. If you look at the KCC website, you will see the car park is right next to the green. I wont be doing any free classes because of the car parking charge. There is no charge to get into the show and I think the charges I am applying are minimal. You are asking about camping and this is something I am in the process of talking to my bosses about. We may have limited pre booked camping at Teston for the Saturday evening, but I need to get back to you on this, when or if I get permission.
> I hope that is of use to you and you enjoy the show.


Thanks for getting back to me i am not sure if i'll be able to attend in person as i do flyball and may be at competition stage by then and work but i will do my best, but please forward details to my email [email protected]


----------



## Lucylewis0

Fun Dog Show said:


> That's an interesting point you have made. We did think of a Companionship Show to begin with, but have started with Novelty because that was more manageable. We are hoping the Show will grow in time and now you have asked we will look into this more. One thing we will definately change is add a Best in Show to the Novelty Classes. Thanks for you comments.


I am happy to help you put the classes together


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Thats very kind of you, what do you think are the most popular Novelty classes?


----------



## kirstyS

Fun Dog Show said:


> Thats very kind of you, what do you think are the most popular Novelty classes?


Best Trick! (pleeeeeeeeease?)


----------



## dexter

Fun Dog Show said:


> Thats very kind of you, what do you think are the most popular Novelty classes?


1. dogs look likes its owner.
2, waggiest tail

3. oddest brace.

4. best 6 legs.

for starters lol

if i can help too i will xx


----------



## dexter

5. handsomest dog

6. prettiest bitch

7. non pedigree veteran.over 7


----------



## Lucylewis0

dexter said:


> 1. dogs look likes its owner.
> 2, waggiest tail
> 
> 3. oddest brace.
> 
> 4. best 6 legs.
> 
> for starters lol
> 
> if i can help too i will xx





dexter said:


> 5. handsomest dog
> 
> 6. prettiest bitch
> 
> 7. non pedigree veteran.over 7


All of the above are very popular classes 
I would say 7 or 8 novelty classes is enough
(keeps the cost of rosettes down)

Also 
class 8 - Best rescue dog

Then if you run a pedigree ring as well

1. av puppy
2. av jnr (maybe?)
3, av non sporting
4 av sporting
5 av veteran

or

AV Puppy
AV Junior (maybe)
AV Gundog
AV Utility
AV Hound
AV Toy
AV Terrier
AV Working/Pastoral
AV Veteran


----------



## solocory

I do think that you should consider an open class if you are going to have pedigree classes (yes please!!). I have two dogs of the same breed and only one handler (me) so could not enter both my dogs unless you have an open class. You could perhaps save on rosettes by doubling up some of the group classes i.e. working & pastoral, toy & utility etc.

The best fun shows are those with more novelty classes, why not include appealing eyes, happy families (2 or more dogs living together), dog most like owner


----------



## Lucylewis0

oh and a fancy dress class always goes down well!

Yes AV Open!!! I forgot that one :thumbup: I will have the same prob this year, My puppy is out of puppy and jnr now so open would be great!

I love companion shows and I actually prefer them to open/champ shows. They are so relaxed and so so friendly.

Teston was one of my best shows last year, the weather was amazing, the stalls were great (food a little expensive!) I had some amazing photos taken of my girls having a go at agility! (attached) displays were good.

I really think by adding a 2nd ring for pedigree will make the show even better :thumbsup:

Ebay do some great deals on rosettes to keep the prices down!


----------



## Lucylewis0

Here are some links for great deals on rosettes :thumbup:

Best in Show and Reserve Rosettes for Dog/Canine Shows on eBay (end time 10-Feb-11 11:02:52 GMT)

HORSE/DOG SHOW Complete Rosette Set 52 Rosettes on eBay (end time 06-Feb-11 08:52:52 GMT)


----------



## dexter

i have a judge rossette you can have as far as i'm aware it only says judge on it.(and its a rather nice one) also go to local shops etc and get them to sponsor a set of rosettes say for a fiver.


Novelty classes are where the monies made at companions shows,the more classes the better. You do need to have 2 rings with the novelty starting say half and hour after the pedigree classes.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Thanks for your advice, it all helps


----------



## kirstyS

Have you decided on the classes yet?
x


----------



## Alice Childress

I am beginning to research into getting a dog (it'll be at least 2 years time from now, so plenty of time to fully comprehend what I'd be taking on!) and was thinking how useful it would be to go to some dog shows as I've never owned a dog before. Is this the sort of place where I could be cheeky and ask people about their dogs?!


----------



## babycham2002

Myfynwy said:


> I am beginning to research into getting a dog (it'll be at least 2 years time from now, so plenty of time to fully comprehend what I'd be taking on!) and was thinking how useful it would be to go to some dog shows as I've never owned a dog before. Is this the sort of place where I could be cheeky and ask people about their dogs?!


Yes most people are very friendly and happy to talk about their dogs, although dont catch them as they are just about to go INTO the ring.
If you are down this end of the country you could also try the showground at lockmeadow maidstone to meet doggy people.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

I suggest Discover Dogs in November, you can see all the different types of breeds and get to speak to the owners/breeders to find out about their temperament and what they require.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

kirstyS said:


> Have you decided on the classes yet?
> x


I think so yes. I don't need to print the schedule up just yet, I'm waiting on a little more advertising, so will keep my ears and eyes open for any more suggestions for the Novelty classes. I don't want to spoil the surprise just yet though. I hope you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Im sorry to hear you thought the food was expensive last year. This year I am able to be a little more adventurous. Last year we had our own KCC wagon on site, therefore I couldn't do much else. This year we have a Hog Roast, a Cafe Crepe stand, an Ice Cream Van, a cake stand, hopefully a fruit stall, and a drinks stall selling proper coffee/tea and smoothies.


----------



## kirstyS

Fun Dog Show said:


> I think so yes. I don't need to print the schedule up just yet, I'm waiting on a little more advertising, so will keep my ears and eyes open for any more suggestions for the Novelty classes. I don't want to spoil the surprise just yet though. I hope you wont be dissapointed.


Best trick, best trick! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Ok Best Trick is in there, so be original. Plenty of time to come up with something special.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Best Trick is in


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Fun Dog Show said:


> We are holding a Fun Dog Show in our Country Park in Teston on 26th June. After the success of the show in June 2010 we are now making this an annual event. There will be a display ring, a novelty class ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to Have a Go at Heelwork to Music and Have a Go at Agility. All around the field will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. We have booked a Hog Roast and plenty of treats. This coming year we have also chosen to have some craft stalls along with the dog friendly stalls.
> The displays and classes start at 11 noon. The charge for entering a class will be £1.00. There is a £1.70 car parking charge for the whole day, but there will be no extra charge to enter the showground.
> There will now be a chance to camp over at our Country Park the night before the show. The charge for this will be £5.00 and all places will have to be pre booked and paid for before the day. If anyone is interested in the camping please email me [email protected]


Is there a time limit on arrival for the camp site as i would be interested but dont finish work till 9pm the night before.
As soon as the schuedule is available i would love one please send to [email protected]


----------



## PennyH

Hi there
We would also require a disabled parking space as close as possible to the ring please.....
Is there a schedule available yet please?


----------

